# 1960 Impala VIN problems



## USMC59 (Dec 14, 2010)

So I recently bought a 60 Impala and got all the paperwork in order and headed to the DMV. The lady said she could not find a 2 d VIN to verify on the car and reffered me to CHP. When I got home I did some research and found out that these cars only have a VIN plAte in 1 location (by drivers door). I wanted to get some solid information from a reliable source so I called Chevrolet customer service and they had me on the line for a while but they found out and confirmed through their internal resources that it in fact only has the VIN in that location.

So I contacted CHP to talk to the guy tgaat does the VIN verification and he said pretty much that I am wrong. He went on to say that usually "they" won't tell you were all the vin locations are because it is sensitive information ( sounds like bs) and that he still has to schedule me for an inspection and Check out the car. Even after I gave him the direct number for the guy who could verify what I found out directly from Chevrolet. But somehow he thinks he knows more than the people who made the car.

Comments, suggestions?


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

VIN # is also on the driver's side trunk area of the frame and on the driver's side by the crossmember


----------



## USMC59 (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Dec 29 2010, 09:26 AM~19448333
> *VIN # is also on the driver's side trunk area of the frame
> 
> 
> ...


Near the gas tank? And which side does it face?


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Here is the crossmember location (found this pic on the net)


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by artkrime_@Dec 29 2010, 08:39 AM~19448407
> *Near the gas tank? And which side does it face?
> *


The rear is stamped in the top of the frame between the rear wheel and the back bumper.

Here's a pic
http://community.webshots.com/photo/fullsi...084584498jHYmCG


----------



## USMC59 (Dec 14, 2010)

So pretty much, unless they separate the frame from the body, there aren't any visible VIN locations?


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

1st off my frame was so rusty you couldnt see that , I just called my local dmv (Nebraska) because I never tiltled my 60, they looked it up by the year and said you only have to have door vin and tiltle. Since im getting fully wrapped frame thought I might of been fucked


----------



## USMC59 (Dec 14, 2010)

CHUCC, thanks for the pics, I found out some additional info based on what you posted. And it looks like the CHP will not find what they are looking for unless they took off the body from frame! :biggrin: 

Anyone know what CHP does when they cant find a 2nd VIN? Hopefully they just sign it off.

59-60 CONFIDENTIAL VIN LOCATION


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Dec 29 2010, 11:22 AM~19448661
> *1st off my frame was so rusty you couldnt see that , I just called my local dmv (Nebraska) because I never tiltled my 60,  they looked it up by the year  and said you only have to have door vin and tiltle.  Since im getting fully wrapped frame thought I might of been fucked
> 
> 
> ...


vin tag and cowl tag, wrap the frame, swap it, it dont matter fools been wrappin frames forever.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by artkrime_@Dec 29 2010, 12:39 PM~19448780
> *CHUCC, thanks for the pics, I found out some additional info based on what you posted. And it looks like the CHP will not find what they are looking for unless they took off the body from frame!  :biggrin:
> 
> Anyone know what CHP does when they cant find a 2nd VIN? Hopefully they just sign it off.
> ...


Nope... in CA they will cut out a piece of the trunk floor to read it. Its been done on some VERY expensive cover cars that would make a grown man cry. Unless you have a connect, be ready. Alot of guys that wrap frames in CA leave this portion exposed for this reason.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by artkrime_@Dec 29 2010, 09:15 AM~19448610
> *So pretty much, unless they separate the frame from the body, there aren't any visible VIN locations?
> *


They look with mirrors. homies did my frame wrap and left that spot opend so the VIN could still be seen.


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

I bought a 80's regal once and had to get it inspected, they were trying to find the federal # in the truck but with all the batts they didnt find it, they were real assholes though, saying my car is first, first for the crusher. stupid old white peaple


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by artkrime_@Dec 29 2010, 08:05 AM~19448226
> *So I recently bought a 60 Impala and got all the paperwork in order and headed to the DMV. The lady said she could not find a 2 d VIN to verify on the car and reffered me to CHP. When I got home I did some research and found out that these cars only have a VIN plAte in 1 location (by drivers door). I wanted to get some solid information from a reliable source so I called Chevrolet customer service and they had me on the line for a while but they found out and confirmed through their internal resources that it in fact only has the VIN in that location.
> 
> So I contacted CHP to talk to the guy tgaat does the VIN verification and he said pretty much that I am wrong. He went on to say that usually "they" won't tell you were all the vin locations are because it is sensitive information ( sounds like bs) and that he still has to schedule me for an inspection and Check out the car. Even after I gave him the direct number for the guy who could verify what I found out directly from Chevrolet. But somehow he thinks he knows more than the people who made the car.
> ...


I heard the same thing they are requiring to VIN number locations I went and havd one verified took the one on the door noted the cowl tag parcel numbers and then took the paper work in to DMV with no problem


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

hno:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Man, glad we dont have to go through all this BS.

Here I don't think they even care about 2nd/hidden VINs unless you report a VIN stolen.


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

Tell the inspector that you purchased a different frame because the one that was on the car originally was rusted out. Contact a salvage yard or junkyard that has classic cars and offer them some money to give you a receipt stating that you purchased a frame and your good.


----------



## USMC59 (Dec 14, 2010)

GOOD NEWS! 
I went to CHP, and the same officer simply signed off after looking at the door VIN and the Cowl tag. Went to DMV and now It's all legit.


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

GOOD NEWS HOMIE. POST PICS OF YOUR RIDE NOW


----------



## USMC59 (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mikelowsix4_@Jan 6 2011, 05:29 PM~19524024
> *GOOD NEWS HOMIE. POST PICS OF YOUR RIDE NOW
> *


----------



## Caddylack (Jun 18, 2013)

*Impala*

Hi. On another topic, i wanted to know if you put a conv top on the car. Do you have pics of where it mounts?
Thanks!
Also, does someone make replacement body code tags (trim, model etc)?


----------

